

Integrating OpenSSL crypto functions with Go - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/01/integrating-openssl-crypto-functions.html

======
j_s
You might want to link 'previous post' to the previous post... that'd be much
more interesting to me than the difficulties 'pre-compile-monkey-patching'
core Go.

